# still leaks after Accuair VU4?!



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

I recently changed my air management , mainly because of really bad leaks. Had a Bad install 1st time around. Now Have hardlines by Swoops, & Accuair Vu4. Still have manual gauges and avs switch-box. The tank holds air perfect and so does every bag except the driver side front. had a guy check out the leaks for me and found it was coming from the back of the Vu4, where the plugs normally are, Now are 1/4" to 1/8" ptc fitting for the gauges the bag doesnt leak either soapy water is showing nothing, im just getting so fed up i never once have had my car sit for more than 8-10 hrs at ride height with out putting more air in the bags each time, im so sick of it!!! 

should i now just switch over to a digital gauge setup?


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

check where the lines are actually running into the gauge. also just spray some soapy water right on the back of the manifold. that manifold is SUPER DURABLE. made to mounted under the car and still run safe so a little soapy water wont hurt. but if you've checked everything else a small leak coming from the gauge ports/ gauge lines would be enough to be noticeable. 

and switching over to digital gauges would only leave you with more possible spots for leaks. :beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Just air down?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

parts dont cause it to leak

bad installs do

probably the gauge lines or soemthing like that

your set up is only as good as the install


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> parts dont cause it to leak
> 
> bad installs do
> 
> ...


Parts can leak. Its true. 

Matt, I'm sure you checked all the obvious places. Have you sprayed the whole bag down? ie the crimps. do you run leader lines? spray those also. Gauges rarely if ever leak. but the fitting on the back can.


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Parts can leak. Its true.
> 
> Matt, I'm sure you checked all the obvious places. Have you sprayed the whole bag down? ie the crimps. do you run leader lines? spray those also. Gauges rarely if ever leak. but the fitting on the back can.


Ya the whole bag has been sprayed down, and now i have removed my leader lines cause at one point i thoght those we leaking as well, also almost every fitting as been replaced as well throughout the whole car, 

what the deal is, a brought it for someone to look at he found the so leak there at the vu4 where the gauge fitting enters (about 10psi overnight), so i brought it home changed out that fittings and now its about 25 psi in 4 hrs no bubbles, an 3 different fittings! and i have carefully wrapped the teflon tape each time properly


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

KyleRI said:


> and switching over to digital gauges would only leave you with more possible spots for leaks. :beer:


how would digital leave me for more places to leak? the ports where my gauge lines now will be plugged and a T fitting from the 3/8ths lines to the pressure senders, thats removing almost 8 other possible places to leak


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Matty Much said:


> Ya the whole bag has been sprayed down, and now i have removed my leader lines cause at one point i thoght those we leaking as well, also almost every fitting as been replaced as well throughout the whole car,
> 
> what the deal is, a brought it for someone to look at he found the so leak there at the vu4 where the gauge fitting enters (about 10psi overnight), so i brought it home changed out that fittings and now its about 25 psi in 4 hrs no bubbles, an 3 different fittings! and i have carefully wrapped the teflon tape each time properly


Although that guy said it was the VU4, if it isn't bubbling and you don't hear any air coming from it when it should be holding, then it's probably something else. Did you make sure to cut all of your air line at perfect 90 degree angles? If not you might have a leak somewhere else. Do you have bulkhead unions? They are a common leak point.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Parts can leak. Its true.
> 
> Matt, I'm sure you checked all the obvious places. Have you sprayed the whole bag down? ie the crimps. do you run leader lines? spray those also. Gauges rarely if ever leak. but the fitting on the back can.


that is true but usually it is an install error causing the leaks


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I think Everyone should have one of these for every size tube in your system. It helps you trouble shoot your system.

http://www.fastenal.com/web/product...hhZx8Qh7KQs2h1!1379520893!-30275140?sku=68504

before you start ripping your system apart. buy the plug, unplug your tube in the back of the VU4, and put the plug in. raise up your car. Wait and see if you notice and leak. It's worth the $1.81:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Try using Loc-tite 565 thread sealer. In the manifold instructions it says not to use teflon tape as pieces can break off and enter the manifold. My buddy had a leaky setup, we re-did all the connections with 565, sealed it up tight.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Matty Much said:


> how would digital leave me for more places to leak? the ports where my gauge lines now will be plugged and a T fitting from the 3/8ths lines to the pressure senders, thats removing almost 8 other possible places to leak


switching to digital would solve nothing if your manifold is leaking. in addition, depending how you ran the pressure senders it could lead to more problems. some people tap into the actual line, not using the ports on the back at all.

Reguardless, I hope you find your leak. Finally got my setup to be nearly 100% leak-less. :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

KyleRI said:


> some people tap into the actual line, not using the ports on the back at all.
> :


Here's my vu4 with the ports tapped for senders


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Mine were done with two 45s on the outer ports. The VDO senders are huge.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

i feel like if you still have manual valves you didn't change your management...:sly:


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

did you buy it used?


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Try using Loc-tite 565 thread sealer. In the manifold instructions it says not to use teflon tape as pieces can break off and enter the manifold. My buddy had a leaky setup, we re-did all the connections with 565, sealed it up tight.


so are you saying use just loc-tite and no teflon?


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

Matty Much said:


> so are you saying use just loc-tite and no teflon?


:thumbup:

yup


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

Matty Much said:


> so are you saying use just loc-tite and no teflon?


yes, but only since the teflon tape can plug the mani. leaks... well, im not sure thats gonna fix what you have going on, but if its leaking at a fitting...


----------

